# Problems with Alsa and Via 82C686 chip set on Vaio Laptop

## rliberoff

Hi everybody, names'Rodrigo and i have a Sony Vaio Laptop PCG-FX210 and currently installed from stage1 this marvelous distribution of Linux, but i can't get Alsa (sound in any form) working.

When I follow the Gentoo Alsa tutorial all goes rigth except when I'm going to use 'amixer'. First of all I get this error when trying to start the /etc/init.d/alsasound start -->

rodrigo init.d # ./alsasound start

Starting sound driver: snd-via82xx Warning: ignoring snd_major=116, no such parameter in this module

Warning: ignoring snd_cards_limit=1, no such parameter in this module

Module snd loaded, with warnings

Module snd-seq-device loaded, with warnings

Module snd-rawmidi loaded, with warnings

Module snd-mpu401-uart loaded, with warnings

Module snd-ac97-codec loaded, with warnings

Module snd-timer loaded, with warnings

Module snd-pcm loaded, with warnings

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/pci/snd-via82xx.o: insmod snd-via82xx failed

done

I've got the sound support as a module in the kernel (and no other sound option checked)... I 'emerge'd the alsa-driver, alsa-lib, alsa-utils and alsa-tools with no problem but can't get sound work.

Second, the 'amixer' gave me this error -->

rodrigo init.d # amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

That's all. Can someone please help me. Thank you.

----------

## rliberoff

When starting linux, the kernel gave me this error 8 times, wich I so with 'dmesg | less'. This error appears at the end of the kernel masseges. It is -->

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:07.5

IRQ routing conflict for 00:07.5, have irq 5, want irq 10

IRQ routing conflict for 00:07.6, have irq 5, want irq 10

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:0a.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:10.0

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:1133: unable to grab ports 0x1000-0x10ff

VIA 82xx soundcard not found or device busy

----------

## pjp

Not sure if they'll help, but here some threads that mention the 82C686:can't find sound devices

Via AC'97 / Alsa (help!)

alsa: running multiple apps at the same time?

ALSA and AC97 : the solution

----------

## me22

Do you have support for it enabled in the kernel?

That's what gave me that error...

----------

## rliberoff

Hi me22,

 If you mean support for sound, I've it as module... I've nothing else selected in the kernel for the sound. But, I tryied whit many combinations like having it selected as module and as part of the kernel itself. Didn't work either

----------

## rliberoff

By the way....	

I've visited the links gived by "kanuslupus" (Thank's a lot) before posting my problem. The solutions and things there said didn't help me. Thanks anyway...

----------

## gatos

Hallo, i am using the same card too maybe this could help you...?

My sound card is a VIA 82c686 soo... via82... just dont work!

I make it work with this steps:

compile your kernel with the via sound support (you dont need oss or anything else)

step1 emerge unmerge alsa-driver (if you emerged alsa drivers)

step2 env ALSA_CARDS='via686' emerge alsa-driver

step3 You dont need to touch your /etc/modules.conf

step4 In /etc/modules.d/alsa ... there must be a line like

alias snd-card-0 snd-via686

step5 you need to do a "update-modules"

step6 emerge alsa-utils

step7 /etc/init.d/alsasound start

step8 emerge alsa-utils 

step8a then you can unmute the Channels with

amixer set Master 100 unmute

amixer set PCM 100 unmute

step9 rc-update add alsasound boot

step10 thank good (i did)

it works for me...

----------

## rliberoff

Thanks a lot to everyone... Finally I got the sound working. The problem was in the kernel... 

As I said, I've a Sony Vaio Laptop PCG-FX210. In the kernel, under the Character devices --> there is an option for SONY Vaio Programable I/O Control Device... wich exists in ALL Sony Vaio Laptops BUT produce an IRQ conflict under Linux (Windows doesn't have this problem). Was that IRQ conflict what made Linux and ALSA (OSS too) to not found my audio card (via82C686a)... but when I get out that option for the kernel... I got sound... SO 2 things: 

1) If you have a Sony Vaio Laptop don't compile your kernel with the above option.

2) Please, someone fix the Kernel to solve this situation and let the Vaio user have the SONY Vaio Programable I/O Control Device working without conflicts (specialy if we want to use the touchpad in the same fashion we do under Windows).

Again, thanks a lot.

Rodrigo.

----------

## linux_girl

 *rliberoff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rodrigo init.d # ./alsasound start
> 
> Starting sound driver: snd-via82xx Warning: ignoring snd_major=116, no such parameter in this module
> ...

 

i think that your alsa drivers modukles use bad default irc options.

you cant change then .

i have find a someting https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=517315#517315

----------

